# Uber GoBank Debit Card Review



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

So I had this card for several months but only recently decided to do a deposit to it. I've actually been pleasantly surprised by how well it worked. I deposited about $50 to it in two payments from my driver earnings. No instant pay charge (as promised) and the money showed up within 10 minutes. The GoBank app is actually decent as well. It has a fingerprint login option (very handy so you do not have to enter a password) as well as a "instant balance" option to show you your balance without having to login. One note about the instant balance thing: it seems it doesn't always update the balance every second. There is a slight unknown amount of lag time so keep this in mind after making a instant pay and then checking for it through the instant pay feature.

About the $100 backup balance thing. I only recently saw a notification on my Uber Driver app telling me that I unlocked it (this is actually what prompted me to deposit money there and try it) even though I had it since early April. I'm not sure if it were available the whole time or actually only unlocked recently as indicated.

Since I had only deposited about $50 to the card using instant pay, when I got gas at a WaWa gas station I almost immediately got a notification on my phone from the GoBank app that "I recently spent $75 at WaWa, did not have that in my account, but don't worry because my backup balance (up to $100) kicked in for free". This was the pre-auth charge the gas station does for debit and credit card users who pay at the pump.

In checking the app now about 12 hours later I see that it since isn't really charging me the $75 but rather the $20 I actually spent. It probably changed over from the $75 charge to the actual charge long before but I did not check for this until now. So everything seems to be working well including the $100 backup balance feature.

As far as discounts go, in spending about $20 in gas I saved $0.29. This appears as a transaction in the GoBank app as "UberCashBack!Gas +$0.29". So the discount/cash back seems to be working although it is nothing eye popping such as the Lyft Platinum $0.50 per gallon discount.

All and all I have been surprisingly impressed by this card and how well it works. I've only been actually using it for less than a day though. Time will tell whether any hidden charges, secret annual fees, instant pay deposit problems, etc pop up but so far so good.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Keep us posted!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Show us A picture
Back and front
With your social security card in it for scale . . . .


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ehh.. i like what the cab company does better..

They hand out this awesome paper that all the stores let me use to pay with instead of breaking out one of my cards. And i can even take this paper to the bank teller and BOOM it's into my account. Instantly and with no lag to boot. And i can take this paper to some (not all) atms around town and do the same. Unlike other payments it goes in instantly and without question, no fees at all to do it.

Also a lot of the taxi customers tend to pay with this paper as well. If i'm hungry I can take some of this paper and take it to a restaurant and buy food with it.

This stuff is awesome, the IRS can't even find it. I could stuff a mattress with it and the IRS would never know it exists. But i'm too chicken to do that as i'm afraid of it burning up in a fire.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I could stuff a mattress with it and the IRS would never know it exists. But i'm too chicken to do that as i'm afraid of it burning up in a fire.


Quit smoking in bed!


----------



## joebrown618 (Jan 2, 2018)

I've been using it for about 2 months now. You can use the gobank account as a regular checking account, which is nice for paying bills and such online. Lyft wont let you instant deposit to the card but you can do the weekly deposit. My card will not work to pay at the pump for gas. I always have to pay inside even if I have a bunch of money on the card. 
One thing that I really don't like, I use the Quickbooks Self-Employed app to track mileage and expenses and Quickbooks cant access the GoBank account so I have to enter income manually if I deposit it to the GoBank Card.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

joebrown618 said:


> I've been using it for about 2 months now. You can use the gobank account as a regular checking account, which is nice for paying bills and such online. Lyft wont let you instant deposit to the card but you can do the weekly deposit. My card will not work to pay at the pump for gas. I always have to pay inside even if I have a bunch of money on the card.
> One thing that I really don't like, I use the Quickbooks Self-Employed app to track mileage and expenses and Quickbooks cant access the GoBank account so I have to enter income manually if I deposit it to the GoBank Card.


It works here for paying at the pump. So far I have tried Wawa and Sunoco. Both had a $75 hold I believe. If you run into one with a $200 hold that means you'd need $125 on it + plus the $75 backup for it to work. That could be your issue depending on how much you have on it when you try?


----------



## LyftUberGuy (Mar 1, 2017)

joebrown618 said:


> I've been using it for about 2 months now. You can use the gobank account as a regular checking account, which is nice for paying bills and such online. Lyft wont let you instant deposit to the card but you can do the weekly deposit. My card will not work to pay at the pump for gas. I always have to pay inside even if I have a bunch of money on the card.
> One thing that I really don't like, I use the Quickbooks Self-Employed app to track mileage and expenses and Quickbooks cant access the GoBank account so I have to enter income manually if I deposit it to the GoBank Card.


Mine works for both lyft express pay and Uber Instant Pay


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It's still working well here. So far I've earned about $8 cash back. Not much but it's "free".

For those wondering you cannot overdraft at ATMs or at the store using the cashback option. It will not work. I tested it.

I haven't had the guts to link it to my Lyft account yet.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

They sent me a card. It had no address on the mailer, and it was returned. I asked them to send me another one. It arrived, and it wouldn't let me activate it, because the account number didn't correspond to any account. I logged in to my account, and it said my account was suspended, and I needed to type in my card number to fix it. Of course the card number I have isn't valid, so I can't do that. I contacted Uber, and they said to deal with GoBank. But GoBank has no customer service. It's all automated menus to do stuff that you can't do without a valid account number. So I gave up on these jokers who can't bother to give customer support to someone who wants to use their business but who because of their mistakes can't do so.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Parableman said:


> They sent me a card. It had no address on the mailer, and it was returned. I asked them to send me another one. It arrived, and it wouldn't let me activate it, because the account number didn't correspond to any account. I logged in to my account, and it said my account was suspended, and I needed to type in my card number to fix it. Of course the card number I have isn't valid, so I can't do that. I contacted Uber, and they said to deal with GoBank. But GoBank has no customer service. It's all automated menus to do stuff that you can't do without a valid account number. So I gave up on these jokers who can't bother to give customer support to someone who wants to use their business but who because of their mistakes can't do so.


I reccomend getting a card from a real bank.


----------



## Jal (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you for posting this. I'm day four into being an Uber Eats driver, and day three into using my GoBank VISA. I just got gas, and it did exactly what you experienced, where it charged $75 even though I only pumped $25. I tripped up for a second, thinking that was what I was charged, and even bugged the manager at the gas station. So, this is just an initial hold, and the correction will be made later? This is a relief. I will just wait it out. But, in the future, I will definitely pay at the register first, because have $50 "frozen" is really annoying. I had plans for that money, and now I have to cancel them until it is back in my account.
So, word to the Newbies, don't use the card at the pump. Go in and pay at the counter using your pin, and ALWAYS get a receipt. Not just for tax purposes, but to cover your @^% in case there is a mix-up.
Also, customer support for GoBank is some foreign country, Asian from my guess, and they barely understood what I was saying and were no help at all. Just FYI.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Parableman said:


> They sent me a card. It had no address on the mailer, and it was returned. I asked them to send me another one. It arrived, and it wouldn't let me activate it, because the account number didn't correspond to any account. I logged in to my account, and it said my account was suspended, and I needed to type in my card number to fix it. Of course the card number I have isn't valid, so I can't do that. I contacted Uber, and they said to deal with GoBank. But GoBank has no customer service. It's all automated menus to do stuff that you can't do without a valid account number. So I gave up on these jokers who can't bother to give customer support to someone who wants to use their business but who because of their mistakes can't do so.


I never had to use customer service and that is something I totally overlooked but it is very significant. I'm guessing the problem with the card has to do with the first one being deactivated and they messed something up. It's still kind of crazy though if you really have no way to contact them without a valid account number.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> So I had this card for several months but only recently decided to do a deposit to it. I've actually been pleasantly surprised by how well it worked. I deposited about $50 to it in two payments from my driver earnings. No instant pay charge (as promised) and the money showed up within 10 minutes. The GoBank app is actually decent as well. It has a fingerprint login option (very handy so you do not have to enter a password) as well as a "instant balance" option to show you your balance without having to login. One note about the instant balance thing: it seems it doesn't always update the balance every second. There is a slight unknown amount of lag time so keep this in mind after making a instant pay and then checking for it through the instant pay feature.
> 
> About the $100 backup balance thing. I only recently saw a notification on my Uber Driver app telling me that I unlocked it (this is actually what prompted me to deposit money there and try it) even though I had it since early April. I'm not sure if it were available the whole time or actually only unlocked recently as indicated.
> 
> ...


Check out the cash back feature this card offers. I get 8% cash back for paying my sprint bill with it. I have for people on my account, and I get around thirty back just for using the card


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

I've been using it since it was first released in April. I love it. Walgreens has Gobank ATMs . . . meaning free withdrawals. I've also transferred between Gobank and my regular bank. Usually works within a day. One time it took three days using ETF, but there was no fee. For me its easier to go to walgreens get cash, then deposit it to my regular bank account, if I need/want same day credit.


----------



## RideshareDude (May 14, 2017)

I have used the standard GoBank Mastercard for about two years and I had zero problems with it. My paychecks were direct deposited so I avoided any monthly fees. 

I did deposit cash on several occasions at my local CVS for $4.95 and my card balance reflected the depoist with-in 2-3 minutes sometimes 10 minutes. 

Gas purchases at the pump were fine but sometimes I did have to go inside to pay in person but that is when I traveled out of state.

Free ATM withdrawls @ US Bank (My closet free network ATM)

My direct deposits (Paychecks) were available one day early. Very nice!!!

Now since I am an Uber driver (1 Year) I am excited for the Uber GoBank Card. Its way better than the one listed above.

(1) Free To Get
(2) No Monthly Fees
(3) Cash Deposits FREE @ Walmart
(4) Free Instant Pay
(5) Free ATM withdrawls (In Network)
(6) Paychecks 1-2 days early direct deposit (Not sure if I will switch it over from my regular bank though this time)
(7) Cash Back Rewards 
(8) $100 Back Up Balance

This Card Is Perfect For Me!


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I withdrawl my cash out on Sunday when I am done driving on sunday, I then use the $100 for gas and expenses i can charge going into the new week. Doesnt work pay at the pump most of the time so have to go in.


----------



## Jal (Aug 12, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> I withdraw my cash out on Sunday when I am done driving on Sunday, I then use the $100 for gas and expenses i can charge going into the new week. Doesn't work pay at the pump most of the time so have to go in.


It only works at the pump if you have a balance of $75 or more in the account. That is the "Authorization charge" they take before they let you pump gas. Then, after you're done pumping, you wait for up to 24 hours for the remaining balance (Say you only pumped $50, you would have $25 coming back to you) show back up in your account. For some gas stations that transaction is almost instant.


----------



## Roadrunner66 (Nov 15, 2018)

I can't login to my account on my phone. I have tried desperately to speak with tech support and have been given the run around. 
If the problem is not resolved by Friday, the 16th of November - the account should be closed. I am going to have the debit card shredded, and consider the account closed.

PLEASE CLOSE THE ACCOUNT !


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Roadrunner66 said:


> I can't login to my account on my phone. I have tried desperately to speak with tech support and have been given the run around.
> If the problem is not resolved by Friday, the 16th of November - the account should be closed. I am going to have the debit card shredded, and consider the account closed.
> 
> PLEASE CLOSE THE ACCOUNT !


Hi, none of us here are connected to the company. We are just fellow Uber drivers.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

RideshareDude said:


> I have used the standard GoBank Mastercard for about two years and I had zero problems with it. My paychecks were direct deposited so I avoided any monthly fees.
> 
> I did deposit cash on several occasions at my local CVS for $4.95 and my card balance reflected the depoist with-in 2-3 minutes sometimes 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


You also get cash back on any Walmart purchases. This rocks for me because my wife is a Walmart employee. I have 10% off up front on all purchases and 2% back on the card! This includes only the 2% cash back on purchasing gift cards to use for gas at Walmart and Murphy pumps and paying my phone bill using Walmart purchased Cricket cards.


----------



## amp man (Sep 26, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Ehh.. i like what the cab company does better..
> 
> They hand out this awesome paper that all the stores let me use to pay with instead of breaking out one of my cards. And i can even take this paper to the bank teller and BOOM it's into my account. Instantly and with no lag to boot. And i can take this paper to some (not all) atms around town and do the same. Unlike other payments it goes in instantly and without question, no fees at all to do it.
> 
> ...


Like I always said: "Stuff" is king!


----------



## yosuistree (Jul 11, 2019)

Uber will not help me get my funds back. The uber app cashed my payment out to the gobank card and now gobank is AWOL - each time i call to speak with someone for help, the automatic message says: we are experiencing technical difficulties. and then hangs up. uber tells me call gobank, it's not our problem. so.... the deal is: i need my money!!! anyone have any experience to share??


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I liked the card for my Sprint cashback but they stopped that.


----------

